

Review my startup - GoBuzz.com - yesimahuman

My startup recently launched a new online application called GoBuzz. GoBuzz is a news monitoring and email alert service. GoBuzz can monitor news in an Industry or relating to a Topic (for example, "Acquisitions in the Biomedical Industry"). Whenever we see news about this topic we will email you.<p>Additionally, GoBuzz will monitor a large list of contacts and companies in the news.<p>The Industry and Topic alerts are great for finding new prospects in your industry. GoBuzz will attempt to identify names and companies in an article which can be quickly added to your contact list for further monitoring and prospecting. We may also be able to identify a social network profile for them.<p>Unlike Google Alerts (the first question on everyone's mind), GoBuzz...<p><pre><code>    * Allows you to search for high level concepts such as an Industry or Topic, rather than low-level keyword search queries
    * Makes search very person-oriented. The name, company, and location of your contact influences what we send to you. You can add keywords as you see fit to differentiate between John Smith the felon and your John Smith, the highly regarded client.
    * Makes monitoring a huge list of contacts very easy (just upload it). Ever try setting up more than 30 Google Alerts?
    * Can identify names and companies in new articles, along with social network profiles which can help your contact list grow.
</code></pre>
You can create a free Industry and Topic alert.  Monitoring contacts costs $24.95/mo.<p>We are based in Madison, WI and have been in business for a year and a half. I've been a HN user for a little over two years now and look forward to your insight and feedback. Thanks for your help!
======
vyrotek
So are you using Google Alerts under the hood or your own custom crawler? Are
you basically a management tool for Google Alert Power users?

~~~
yesimahuman
We use our own crawler and search systems. We are not targeting Google Alerts
power users specifically. Our target user is a busy professional who wants
alerts for high level concepts but does not understand or does not have the
time to create meaningful search queries.

Additionally we offer contact monitoring on a scale that is not feasible with
Google Alerts (think about using Google Alerts for more than 30 people, it's a
tedious task and the emails are just noise).

------
yesimahuman
<http://gobuzz.com/>

